# kingsbarn equestrian.



## smokey (8 November 2014)

According to locals, Jackie Kemp is under investigation for cruelty and neglect. Post on horse and hound fb page in the wake of their article recently. Calls for competitors to boycott  KB until this is resolved. If this is true, its really horrific, apparently been going on for years, despite previous investigation and a court case.
Anyone with any evidence should contact SSPCA.


----------



## TPO (8 November 2014)

Via this page https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1506237642972542 my friend has discovered that a horse she sold has ended up there and is one if the skinnies in the pictures.

She's trying to get him back but not getting anywhere. According to that page horses have been getting shipped out since this kicked off...

That's allegedly what happened prior to the last court case despite the vet report.

Hopefully the suffering is stopped. The video on the "posted to page" is extremely disturbing


----------



## WindyStacks (9 November 2014)

You know what really annoys me about this? The fact that scores, if not hundreds of horse-lovers have been complicit in covering this up. 

I had a horse in that area for 2 months earlier this year and I heard whispers of something "not quite right" from fellow liveries who were going there to compete. When I asked them if anyone said anything or if they were going back... Yep, they planned to go back "next week" and didn't expect to see anything untoward again. 

So there you go, just my 5 cents - but a lot of the bjsa crew knew on some level.


----------



## smokey (9 November 2014)

There's a report in the Mail today. Apparently they have photos of Nala, who was left to die then buried in the muck heap. I truly hope she is stopped this time, its disgusting. I hope your friend gets her horse back.


----------



## TPO (9 November 2014)

Completely agree Windy Stacks.

I'm disgusted to have "mutual friends" with her on FB.

No one is surprised because everyone has seen what goes on and yet everyone is happy to go their for shows/facilities and organisations are continuing to hire the place.

Sickening


----------



## ExRacers (10 November 2014)

Couldn't agree more with all that's been said. I, for one, will be boycotting the place and would hope others do the same.


----------



## debserofe (10 November 2014)

Unless you have experienced Ms Kemp first hand, it is hard to understand how anyone can stand back and let this happen but I can assure that asking questions will result in a torrent of abuse - add to that, that the majority of liveries and people working for her are either young girls with little or no real experience of horses and easily intimidated, or women who were either new to horses or had had a long break from horses and was new to the area - she could spot the disposable income of either owner or parents of horse mad children a mile off (if her time at previous yards is anything to go by).  

She is a first class saleswoman with an eye on the bottom line!  If you look into her businesses, Horses In Scotland Limited in particular, a number of horses were bought through the Company and, during one prosecution, the defendant was said company and yet it ran at a loss for a number of years, only kept active by the support of her 'then' husband!

Although I would never enter any classes at Kingsbarn (on principle), chasing her out of the area won't work as she will set up elsewhere, as she has done before.  What needs to happen is for everyone who has experience of her to get together and tell their stories - class action!  I am guessing that there will be a number of stories of missing documentation as well as of missing ponies/horses!

As for going on for years, it has!  8 years ago I contacted the SSPCA and whilst they were aware of her, at that time they could'nt do very much unless a horse had died and it could be proved that the horse had died has a result of her neglect directly.  The horse in question may have been close to death but he didnt die - I had enough savvy not to warn her and had the horse collected (with a Vet standing by) before she had a chance to hide him!  He is still with me, healthy and happy


----------



## blackandwhite (10 November 2014)

Are there no adult members of staff at Kingsbarn? Ofcourse we're all well aware of yards run by exploited teenage staff and liveries but surely a yard that's running affiliated competition has a grown up somewhere? That Facebook page is almost impossible to read, a serious issue swamped with illiterate rambling's going to make it really easy to pass off as a vendetta.


----------



## smokey (11 November 2014)

blackandwhite said:



			Are there no adult members of staff at Kingsbarn? Ofcourse we're all well aware of yards run by exploited teenage staff and liveries but surely a yard that's running affiliated competition has a grown up somewhere? That Facebook page is almost impossible to read, a serious issue swamped with illiterate rambling's going to make it really easy to pass off as a vendetta.
		
Click to expand...

If you google miss kemp you will see this has been an issue going back years. She has already been investigated and taken to court last year. I know someone (an adult ) who worked for her last year, I have seen the photos on her phone, dated and timed. She reported her, and nothing was done. Miss Kemps reputation is common knowledge, but she is very adept at blaming others and manipulating things. Also know non horsey parents who bought a pony for their child. Way overpriced, no passport (in the post ) and not in any way as described. No vendetta, just people are sick of her getting away with it, and Nala was the final straw. As far as illiterate posters is concerned, I think the pictures etc speak for themselves. These are just ordinary people, with horse welfare their main concern, not whether their grammar is spot on .


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (11 November 2014)

We have competed there twice this year. There were definitely grown ups present. It is a great facility, Scott Brash was competing there recently. Horrifying to think of the awful things that are apparently going on behind the scenes. I am not sure a FB campaign will achieve anything other than adverse publicity as it is hard facts and impartial evidence needed for a successful prosecution.


----------



## Yellow_Ducky (12 November 2014)

I agree with WindyStacks - Its disgusting , and its been going on for YEARS! I could get staying there in order to get evidence then leaving but it strikes me many of the liveries just stay put and turn a blind eye. I really hope this time she gets caught and charged.


----------



## smokey (12 November 2014)

Apparently the knackers man was at Balmule yesterday, and removed a large number of horses .


----------



## Jingleballs (13 November 2014)

Regardless of whether or not the accusations are true, I don't think the fb page is the right way to go - comes across as a silly wee girl sensationalising things which almost discredits the facts. Let the police/sspca and other relevant parties do their jobs and investigate.

I've visited the yard before - both to compete and to view a horse for sale, the shows are like a chimps tea party and I wouldn't keep my horse in that sort of environment but there were no signs of cruelty or neglect.


----------



## smokey (13 November 2014)

Did you go round to the back stables Jingleballs? I've seen the photos one witness took when working there. People have identified particular horses as being at KB, and others at WDH. You may not have seen anything, but a whole lot of the yard isn't seen by visitors. The fb page is becoming a bit of a rabble, but it has encouraged a lot of people to speak up.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (13 November 2014)

I too am concerned that th FB page will do more harm than good re a prosecution - maybe not-but assuming it is all true then it is doing a very good job to publicly discredit JK and stop people supporting the place. I don't understand why it has taken till now though-those horses didn't starve overnight. Why did she have them anyway? Some people must have been part of this and turned a blind eye.


----------



## smokey (13 November 2014)

Apparently, the knackersman reported to the sspca that he had removed horses from Balmule. And today, confirmation that remains have been found at KB. Sincerely hope she is stopped for good this time!


----------



## Marydoll (6 December 2014)

Ive just noticed this thread but have seen the awful and shocking fb page, what i found really upsetting was that someone saw fit to video what is reported on the fb page to be a pony dying in agony, why wasnt a vet called or the sspca when this was happening ?? i didnt click on the vid link as i personally  didnt watch a video of what was touted as an animal dying in agony  but if it is what was claimed to be, i couldnt have stood by and videoed it and not tried to get help for it


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (9 December 2014)

Callous doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## sarahann1 (9 December 2014)

Marydoll said:



			Ive just noticed this thread but have seen the awful and shocking fb page, what i found really upsetting was that someone saw fit to video what is reported on the fb page to be a pony dying in agony, why wasnt a vet called or the sspca when this was happening ?? i didnt click on the vid link as i personally  didnt watch a video of what was touted as an animal dying in agony  but if it is what was claimed to be, i couldnt have stood by and videoed it and not tried to get help for it
		
Click to expand...

If the rumours are to be believed, this poor animal was filmed whilst a vet was en-route.  The FB hate campaign is coming across really badly, too many people jumping on the bandwagon smacks of a witchhunt to me. If it is true or there is any grain of truth the page should remain factual rather than reading like a bad tabloid paper expose.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (10 December 2014)

I agree sarahann1 with the point that the FB page has come across badly but I know someone who had cause to be on that yard in a professional capacity  over the last few years and this person has confirmed to me that sadly the rumours are based on fact. I found the clapping on the video to be horrible, and the bitching unbelievable.


----------



## EventingMum (25 December 2014)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/showjumping-venue-placed-administration/

Hopefully the rs ponies sold will have found good homes and the SSPCA have sufficient evidence to prosecute.


----------



## Pen (26 December 2014)

By the sound of things surely there will be a prosecution and hopefully a life-time ban in due course.


----------



## Bee&Ant (27 December 2014)

It's terrible that someone whose name (allegedly) has been used in connection with similar allegations going back years, can still not only keep horses but run an equestrian business!  You wonder if the powers the SSPCA etc have are really sufficient.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (29 December 2014)

Their powers are insufficient as they seem to have to wait for something to happen.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 December 2014)

the problem with this particular person is that while they don't keep horses the way we'd like to see them kept, they've been kept adequately enough in the eyes of the law-and if there have been any that haven't, the evidence has been covered up which is easier to do with numerous properties.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (30 December 2014)

You are spot on MotherOfChickens.


----------



## landlover (7 December 2015)

debserofe said:



			Unless you have experienced Ms Kemp first hand, it is hard to understand how anyone can stand back and let this happen but I can assure that asking questions will result in a torrent of abuse - add to that, that the majority of liveries and people working for her are either young girls with little or no real experience of horses and easily intimidated, or women who were either new to horses or had had a long break from horses and was new to the area - she could spot the disposable income of either owner or parents of horse mad children a mile off (if her time at previous yards is anything to go by).  

She is a first class saleswoman with an eye on the bottom line!  If you look into her businesses, Horses In Scotland Limited in particular, a number of horses were bought through the Company and, during one prosecution, the defendant was said company and yet it ran at a loss for a number of years, only kept active by the support of her 'then' husband!

Although I would never enter any classes at Kingsbarn (on principle), chasing her out of the area won't work as she will set up elsewhere, as she has done before.  What needs to happen is for everyone who has experience of her to get together and tell their stories - class action!  I am guessing that there will be a number of stories of missing documentation as well as of missing ponies/horses!

As for going on for years, it has!  8 years ago I contacted the SSPCA and whilst they were aware of her, at that time they could'nt do very much unless a horse had died and it could be proved that the horse had died has a result of her neglect directly.  The horse in question may have been close to death but he didnt die - I had enough savvy not to warn her and had the horse collected (with a Vet standing by) before she had a chance to hide him!  He is still with me, healthy and happy 

Click to expand...

Hi I was wondering if you could contact me directly as I need a bit more back ground info on Jackie Kemp, i have worked for her and seen what she is capable of, thanks in advance


----------



## debserofe (7 December 2015)

sure - if you pm me!


----------

